# Okuma convector reels



## Pflueger 229 (Mar 29, 2020)

What the purpose of the clamps on the reel? Also the silver dial behind the star drag what's it for.


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

Pflueger 229 said:


> What the purpose of the clamps on the reel? Also the silver dial behind the star drag what's it for.


The clamps, known as a "rod brace" simply give the user the option of an alternative mounting method. I like them as they are extremely secure and solid.
The knob you are referring to is called the "cast control knob". It adjusts the free spool to allow the reel to "free spool" with the desired amount of resistance based on the application at hand.


----------

